# My hobby!!!!



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha my new hobby!!! I decided that after so long of wanting one, I had to have one!!! 
People might not agree with me, but i think that they are so cool!!! But i got one and here it is!!! 
I think that snakes are so cute!! She is a normal Ball Python!! And they are the best snakes to get if you want a small, but not too small snake!! They rarely bite and eat once a week!! I love her and her name is Cyndi!! :love2:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet. My wife loves em. We have 8 cornsnakes and two huge ball pythons. WHY? she likes them, she used to work at the zoo and now she breeds and sells them to collectors and pet stores. We also have 3 Tarantulas which I hate.

Ill get you a link to her website. Its a reptilian site and you can ask a ton of questions and get all the info you could ever need!


----------



## jbyrdslady (Mar 31, 2006)

I think that snakes are beautiful. I remember when I was 7 and I kept my pet snake in my closet. I found him a ball field and kept him for almost two weeks until my mom found him. I would love to have a boa or something; but hubby says no to snakes & rodents.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I love snakes. When I was 12 or so, I had a ball python as a pet... super cool.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think they are really cool also!! They can be great pets, its just the feeding that im having a prob with!! I have to feed live rats, and i love rats!! I have over 16, with 5 prego females!!! YIKES!!!! Thats what happens when ya dont seperate them fast enough. Oppps!! But i fed her this morning and it kinda bugged me, Just alittle. Its the first time i have seen it like that, And i've only had her for 3 days!! But i guess that i can get used to it. I just cant get attached to the babies!! And that would be great old fort. Im on one forum, But between me and you guys, They are rude!! LOL


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

They look pretty cool. I've never had a pet snake.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love snakes I never had one for apet but I thinkthat they are very cool.


----------



## pitlover1981 (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Never had a snake for a pet before, but I did have rats. Your not alone in the rat business (as I like to call it)..lol I started with one male and one female and before I knew it I had 12 little babies crawlin around. Gave two to a good friend of mine and well ya know the rest..lol. I dont have rats anymore because of my son, so I have moved on to dwarf hamsters. Both males though. I do have a 6 year old iguana, I would post pics but cant figure out how

I almost forgot to say EWWWWWWWWW on the spider thing...lol I dont like em. I seen the black widow pics and I closed out the site completely..lol


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, i gotta feed her again tomorrow, I can try and get pics. LOL if ya wanna see em
:thumbsup:


----------



## detroitpitbull (Jul 5, 2006)

they are cool intill they get BIG.i used to work at a pet store and people used to bring big snakes in all the time and try to sell them to use for what ever they would get.same thing with lizards too.with would buy they some times if it was some thing rare.people buy them when there little but when they get 6 feet and can eat there dog they want to get rid of it or they let them it go.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to look @ them as long as they are in the cage. I've held a couple, but I really don't like it. But looking is cool. A pet store in my town was closed down about a year ago for feeding baby kittens to the snakes. A girl that worked there told on the owner and he spent a little time in jail, paid a fine, and his store was closed.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My husband has had 3 snakes. 2 ball pythons and an albino burmese python. His first ball python was so big he feed her a guinea pig.....he said he iwll never do that again..tooo sad. I can't watch them kill and then eat. I wanna save everyhting...execpt spiders....ewwwww. OLD FORT you have trantulas...OMG...NO way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having a snake, but would end up trying to save all the damn rats or mice though.... And I don't think that it would be a good idea owning 6 cats! lmao :hammer:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeh snakes are ok, ive had my share of um. I like spiders, ive had a couple spyders and a scorpion once. My dad had a baby rattler above the head of his bed. Snakes just arent as entertaining as lizards. I got a black throated monitor named jethro, They are ravinous feeders and a delight to watch eat cuz they cant wrap around the prey or use poison so they smack it upside everything and shake it like a bull dog. But Monitors can see very well and i like that fact, while snakes dont see all to well, when you look at a lizard he sees you too.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha I love em!! I have got used to feeding her live rats. The one that i did just feed her tho, bit her neck, I was so mad!!! But she is getting big, i feed her once a week, and she is getting her round shape to her now!! Before she was just skinny and long, Hes a better pic of my baby, But she is doing well, and i'm loving having her!!!:love2:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

anyone interested in a redtail boa?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww They are so nice!!! A friend has a few!!! I hope you find it a home!!!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I am terrified of snakes. I wasnt when I was younger and even held a 400lb. one before but now I'll knock and old lady over to get away from one! lol. I even quit a job at a vet hospital b/c they wanted me to get one out of cage thingy when their owner came to pick it up. Quit right on the spot! And if I can't get away from one I freeze in fear and it feels like I can't breathe.


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 25, 2006)

I love snakes!I don't have one,but am hoping to get a corn snake from a friend who breeds next year.I am gonna feed frozen.I don't wanna feed live and would not be able to kill my feeders,so I will just buy frozen.

I love my rats and mice.My PETS will never be food.I have leopard geckos tho and my female needs a live pinky sometimes,so I have to feed her one every now and then and I leave the room.

Anyway I LOOOVE tarantulas and scorpions too and am hoping to get a tarantula,scorpion and giant millipede in the near future.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well the way that i see that is, I had like 20 some odd rats at a time and they kept killing each other and eating each other. One day i would have like 9 babies, then 8. then, 7, 6, 5 and so on. So if they are eating each other, why not feed them. Its a pain going to buy rats at the store. So i just breed my own. A rat just had 3, and i have another prego. On top of my 4, 4 week old babies that i feed. So i have 12 right now. Its cheaper to breed anyway. I just dont touch the babies while growing up. I will pick any if i want them as pets.


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

i love snakes! your snake has beautiful colors!

i had one called hiss but he she it passed away. they over breed them and care less so when u buy them they're usually sick. took it to a vet and she gave me the "you gotta be kidding me look" and politly kicked me out. apparently they don't treat snakes. 

hiss was in the house while i was away for the weekend. allegedly broke out of it's cage (so my nephews say) and out of all the rooms in the house he picked mom's room as a new hideout. after that scream and the endless screaming of the whole house i gave up on the snake thing. (BTW it was a baby)

sooooo i ended up getting a black scorpion, called him venom. they nake great pets too just don't pet them. genie (my x cat) broke his cage and i had a highly venomous scorpion loose in my room lool! i was ok with it 4 four days and since my room is outside the house(genie's room is the whole hallway outside my room) i wasn't worried bout anyone else like last time. my previously traumatized mom found out and brought in the exterminators behind my back.... she was scared he would leave my LOCKED room through 2 doors and a cat, MIGRATE to my house, go up the stairs and through the metal entrance and sting someone.... no comment. Guess what? Venom was still alive after the exterminators were done and gone... looool i was happy until a friend of mine freaked out and hit him with his shoe before i could put him in his new home poor venom and poor friend cause i beat him up with the same shoe!

next time i'm getting a bullet proof cat proof mom proof shoe proof cage. i feel sorry for mom, her daughter has a hobby of rescuing odd animals since childhood... to add to the list of traumatizing mom stories and crazy daughter rescues... one day she came home and i told her sarcasticly "mommy come and see what a beautiful bird i rescued!" she thought it was another perigreen (little falcons) little did she know that it was a full grown extremely large hawk looooooooooooooool no comment on the reaction. (i swear i don't do it on purpose! i was the only one who would rescue it!) the bird had a broken wing in two places which seemed to be old wounds (my guess cruelty) the vets couldn't treat her and she couldn't be released into the wild so she is a resident and one of the biggest birds of prey in the zoo  or was it a he? still don't know. that's one hobby i'll never let go of cause lost animals seem to find me. but with the mom situation at hand i can't bring them home  and i'm scared of getting a new hobby they always end up being too traumatizing for people around me.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks!! Shes cool!!! And very tame!!! I love her!! Im thinking of getting a boa, But im not too sure??


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

you do know that boas grow to be huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge don't you? are you sure you want that? i'd love to have one but i can never understand what they're thinking so i wouldn't know what to do when they get to that size. but HELL YEAH!!! go for it and send me lots n lots n lots of pics  this one gets pretty large too right?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya i have been doing alot of studying on Boas... And I think i shouldnt get one. You are right Stinger, They grow huge!!!! Like 16ft some breeds.. So i'll stick with my Ball python, and just get a few of them.. I have a few 30-40 gallon tanks so i was thinking of breeding and seeing what morphs i could get!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

BTW, Balls grow, Males 3-4ft and females 4-6 ft. So they dont get really big... Just big and round!!!


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

go for it  i love the big ones but i prefer the lean er types the grow long but they don't get wide. the thing is i have no idea what types snakes are sold here. they're all so tiny and there are different types. how can i find out what size or what they're gonna look like? that's the confusing bit. and you never know what they're selling you. venomous or not. hiss had pretty markings and a weired attitude the venomous type god knows what he could have been rest his poor little soul. but i like the python's personalities, you can kinda tell what's on their scaly minds and you get a nice workout when you handle them hehehe


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL haha I would sugguest a ball python.. they are so tame and do not grow big. Or maybe a corn snake. they are small but can grow big. If you are serious and wanna learn about breeds of snakes heres a forum that you can go too. Its a good one, just not as good as this one!!!

www.snakekeeper.com Enjoy


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

cool thanx :cheers:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha heres some more pics of her eating!!!!


----------

